# Paper Towels



## Gruntster (Feb 24, 2008)

Spent most of the afternoon working on my CA/BLO finishing. I was using cheapo towels and just having a terrible time. I grabbed some napkins, but that didn't go well either. I tried some of the baggies, not happy with that. Then, I noticed a bit of paper towel under my grease gun, some heavy Bounty type stuff. Tore a clean piece off, and used the exact same technique.....success. It was much much better with that towel. Guess you sometimes get what you pay for


----------



## mick (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Bounty for two reasons. They seem to work for me and I like the select-a-size rolls they offer. You're able to tear off half a sheet and by the time you fold it you get a pad roughly an inch wide and can apply several coats before you run out of unused spots on the towel.


----------



## gketell (Feb 24, 2008)

I've used both Bounty and Viva with good results.  i prefer Viva because it is smoother and therefore, to me, easier to get a smooth finish on the pen.

GK


----------



## stevers (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Viva's and they work well. no fuzzies or residual debree.


----------



## karlkuehn (Feb 24, 2008)

Viva here, too. I tried Bounty and it didn't seem to do as well for me. When the CA got hard on the bounty, it seemed to have a 'sharper' edge that I really enjoy digging into my finish. The Viva seems a little softer.


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 24, 2008)

viva, viva.


----------



## Monty (Feb 24, 2008)

They are a little more expensive but I like the white Scott towels (similar to the blue shop towels) you can get at the borgs or Wally World. They run about $2 a roll, but are a lot thicker than the Bounty or Viva towels IMHO.


----------



## igran7 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing but Bounty for me.  I've been using it for 5 years on CA/BlO finishes and will not use anything else!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 25, 2008)

Bounty over here too![8D]


----------



## R2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I find the best towels to use are not towels but paper napkins that have a fine pattern on them,are strong and make a firm pad with lots of give when folded.Can't think of the brand name, sorry.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 25, 2008)

I read somewhere cellulose is an activator for CA.  Cheaper paper doesn't allow the "spread" time...


----------



## MikeyMike (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone tried the microfiber cleaning clothes? I bought a few packs of them for window cleaning. They're washable and durable.


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to say this but I use brown paper bags.


----------



## Monty (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeyMike_
> 
> Has anyone tried the microfiber cleaning clothes? I bought a few packs of them for window cleaning. They're washable and durable.


I may be wrong but I don't think you could wash the cured CA out out them.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 26, 2008)

Viva. 'nuf said.


----------



## gketell (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, I tried the microfiber cloths.  Nice big bulk package of yellow ones from Costco.  Talk about an instant acceleration!!  Touched the cloth to the pen, dribbled on the glue, cloth instantly stuck fast to the blank and went whappity whappity whappity as it spun around the lathe.  I had to cut off the extra cloth and then turn off the glued on part.

Any one want a couple of packages of microfiber cloths?  Actually, they work great for applying/removing the final wax coat on the pens. and for polishing car windows.

GK


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 26, 2008)

Viva!!  I just wish they came in the select a size like the Bounty


----------



## constamj (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> 
> cloth instantly stuck fast to the blank and went whappity whappity whappity as it spun around the lathe.



That is way too funny. I always wondered how you would type that sound.  I have found that they work well between sanding grits to remove the dust.  I will make sure not to use them for the CA application though.


----------



## Freethinker (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> 
> Viva!!  I just wish they came in the select a size like the Bounty



I prefer the Viva towels....but I take a large pair of scissors and cut the towels in half perpendicular to the roll --doing three of four of them, unrolling the roll to cut them and then re-rolling it-- while they're still on the dispenser. Just takes a few seconds. A whole paper towel is just too big.


----------



## karlkuehn (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> 
> Viva!!  I just wish they came in the select a size like the Bounty



Similar to Dan, I take the Viva sheet, one at a time as I use them, fold/roll it a couple of times and tear it into three pieces that I then fold each one of those one way and the other, giving me a pad that is about 1 1/4" x 2", which I get at least six, most times eight CA/BLO layers out of, using both sides 3-4 times.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 27, 2008)

I use whatever Sam's Club, Costco or BJ's brand are - don't care who makes them and never seen a difference between the three above - maybe they are Viva??


----------

